# whats more important diet or training?



## boxer-91 (Oct 30, 2009)

*whats more important*​
training 3514.23%diet 9337.80%50/5011847.97%


----------



## boxer-91 (Oct 30, 2009)

some people say 80% is diet otrhers say 80% training, what do you think is more important? or an equal amount...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

One is useless without the other.

Eat like a bodybuilder and don't train, you'll get fat.

Train like a bodybuilder and don't eat right and you'll get nowhere/burnt out.

Simple.

And don't forget rest, which is equally as important.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well if you dont train but eat well, gains = fck all

But if you train hard but eat sh1t, you will still grow and make gains albeit at a much reduced rate...

Level of experience and current phsyique development would also be a major contributing factor..

A newbie can eat **** and still progress in gym

An advanced level trainer would probably regress if trained hard but diet was super sh1t

Then of course adding in AAS and peptides can make it easier to progress without either properly sorted


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'd rather miss a gym session than miss meals


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Well if you dont train but eat well, gains = fck all
> 
> But if you train hard but eat sh1t, you will still grow and make gains albeit at a much reduced rate...
> 
> ...


NICE! spot on!



> i'd rather miss a gym session than miss meals


No chance for me..miss one of my 3 training session a week or miss 1 of my 42 odd meals????

no brainer


----------



## boxer-91 (Oct 30, 2009)

has anyone got any good links to a simple diet plan, i work and go to college so i dont have much time to make big meals, and because im a student i cant spend alot on food.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Well if you dont train but eat well, gains = fck all
> 
> But if you train hard but eat sh1t, you will still grow and make gains albeit at a much reduced rate...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:



DB said:


> NICE! spot on!
> 
> No chance for me..miss one of my 3 training session a week or miss 1 of my 42 odd meals????
> 
> no brainer


ditto


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

T.F. said:


> One is useless without the other.
> 
> Eat like a bodybuilder and don't train, you'll get fat.
> 
> ...


as above!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Nutrition for me because this way i can have a lean healthy body albeit not overly muscular.


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i`d say 60 diet 40 training..u should bust ur ass in da gym yes,...but also not missing ameal


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

for me personaly if i eat but dont train i get super fat. but if i dont eat and train i get no where. so 50/50 plus sleep as well of co****


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Training for me.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Deffinately a cut off point. they all play an importanat part. But for me diet. You can train like a freak but still end up looking a bit muscular. Or you could both eat and train like a freak and you'll become a freak.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Neither does **** without the other...


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

oh 50 /50 torn between 2 lovers:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

diet.

you can grow with a superb diet and very medicre training.

you cant grow with superb training and a mediocre/poor iet.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I reckon you need to put in as much research and application into dieting as training and get both as second nature.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nap 50 for me all the way innit !!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Training is the stimulus for muscular growth and strength improvements... however to transfer that stimulus into decent gains you have to eat well - with training and a crap diet gains will still come, but very slowly and nowhere near at an optimal rate... so you can't really seperate the importance of the two.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Con said:


> Nutrition for me because this way i can have a lean healthy body albeit not overly muscular.


I voted diet for this reason.

EDIT - Was very tempted by 50/50 though. In reality I think it's 1/3 diet (including supps etc.), 1/3 training and 1/3 rest.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Training for me,it all just falls off me if i don't.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I voted 50/50 because it is difficult to improve muscle mass without a decent diet yet it is obvious that even with a perfect diet, without training your not going to get anywhere, except possibly stay lean and healthy.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if i miss one or the other i would kill my selfe!


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

I wouldnt be happy with just one or the other. I think i'd go crazy.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

DBoy said:


> I wouldnt be happy with just one or the other. I think i'd go crazy.


would you kill your self?


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

magic triangle folks eat - sleep - train! cant have one without the other. :rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

HTID said:


> magic triangle folks eat - sleep - train! cant have one without the other. :rockon:


 how about you? would you kill your self?


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

u need both but eating big is amazing


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> u need both but eating big is amazing


yep i was on a cycle of a gtest a week with other bits and bobs and was on 2 meals a day and 4-5 shakes of oats and whey (this bloated me out so never hungry) didnot add much weight then on my next cycle i used 750mg test with less bits and bobs eating 6k cals give or take 2 shakes 4 meals and the strength and weight has shot up and bf is around the same as cycle before co it is not fat gain. food is the key but eat with out training and fat fat fat! but i would still kill myself!


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yep i was on a cycle of a gtest a week with other bits and bobs and was on 2 meals a day and 4-5 shakes of oats and whey (this bloated me out so never hungry) didnot add much weight then on my next cycle i used 750mg test with less bits and bobs eating 6k cals give or take 2 shakes 4 meals and the strength and weight has shot up and bf is around the same as cycle before co it is not fat gain. food is the key but eat with out training and fat fat fat! but i would still kill myself!


iv been training like 2 years without eating well just the how the avverage guy eats, and fixed my eating stoped drinking i put a stone anda half on pritty fast and strengh incrased rapidly


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I also trained with a sh1t diet for 12 months and even though i did make progree i only started to make real progress when i sorted my diet. I'm not mega anal when it comes to food but i make sure i eat 250+ grammes of protein each day, eat my oats in the morning and stay away from fatty processed food. I also eat more fresh fruit and veg than i used to. Even though i keep up the protein intake on the weekends i do also eat the odd pizza and takeaway. 

I'm never gonna be mega ripped but i just wanted a bit more muscle and by monitoring what i eat it has definitely helped. If i had just carried on training without paying any attention to diet i don't think i'd have made much progress at all.


----------



## tint2000 (Nov 21, 2009)

its abit of both to be honest, if you eat whatever u want and still train nothing is going to happen diet is actually really important. but ill go with 50/50


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Diet is a bit easier in terms it can be fixed in a week , learning how to train takes years


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have said diet as for me personally I have always had a high level of fitness and have always been weight lifting pretty much since I was 15 but in all that time it has only been the last few years that I've actually started making real gains and its just simply because I have sorted my diet.............I also think that keeping a good clean diet is alot harder than actually working out too, alot harder lol!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

To me this seems daft.. depends on context.. you couldnt get big/muscular without oing to the gym fact, you will not get BIG without a good diet fact. You could go to the gym and have a **** diet but still put on some size


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> To me this seems daft.. depends on context.. you couldnt get big/muscular without oing to the gym fact, you will not get BIG without a good diet fact. You could go to the gym and have a **** diet but still put on some size


My step dad worked down the mine, and had a great diet. And was probably more muscular then me. Their are ways of becoming muscular without going to the gym IMO


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Training.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends on context.

If you want big muscles then training is most important so long as basic protein and calorie requirements are met. Nothing more complicted to growing.

Losing bodyfat then diet has a major part.

Getting stronger / faster is all training and little diet.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i have managed to get to a reasonable standard of muscularity on a really crap diet . i used to force myself to do the 6 meals plus shakes a day but i could not keep it up , i got to the stage of gagging so it was no fun.

for the last 9 months its been really bad ,, i,e morning 4 whole eggs with 100g of oats 2 scoops of protien(45g) ,,,, next pasta with beef/pork ,, next chicken and potatoes,, then train, then 50g oats and 30g protein,, then maybe some fruit before bed.

i dont need anyone to tell me how much this diet sucks, i'm such a fussy git i cant help it and i feel full all the time.

i have tried pills for metabolism , injecting b12 , even cardio did not seem to do much.

i have been training for 3 years solid, and have put on 2 1/2 stone and have 17 1/2 inch arms, some people think i'm big .

i get very jealous of the lists of diets some people manage to eat and i will force myself it improve on my next cycle in mid january.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

It's such a retarded question and it's brought up all the time in the bbing industry. As Dorian said, diet 100%, training 100%, rest 100%


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The question was 'whats more important diet or training?' but many seem to have answered the question 'do you need both diet and training to maximise results' which of course gives a resounding 'yes'

To answer the question in pure form then it has to be training. As training on a poor diet gives results, but no training on a well balanced healthy diet will not.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> The question was 'whats more important diet or training?' but many seem to have answered the question 'do you need both diet and training to maximise results' which of course gives a resounding 'yes'
> 
> To answer the question in pure form then it has to be training. As training on a poor diet gives results, but no training on a well balanced healthy diet will not.


Having said that, the original poster should not have given the 50/50 option in the poll as it not a true reply the question. The question asks on or the other. To put in a 50/50 option the question should really have asked 'whats more important diet or training or are both equal' I know I am being literal, but ask what you mean and mean what you ask.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Having said that, the original poster should not have given the 50/50 option in the poll as it not a true reply the question. The question asks on or the other. To put in a 50/50 option the question should really have asked 'whats more important diet or training or are both equal' I know I am being literal, but ask what you mean and mean what you ask.


And I made a few typos in that post, so how can criticise such a retarded question with such retarded English. LOL


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Slow night Joe? :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Slow night Joe? :lol:


Fingers are freezing mate, too tight to turn up the heating.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i personally think its down to what the individual persons goals are...but good training requires good diet to achieve the results you want.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

u missed out the 3rd option good genetics!!


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

99% diet. Any idiot can lift weights, the key is knowing how to fuel the growth.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I was training solid and got no where.. changed my diet around with the help of someone and I so much better... add in some AAS and I was super awesome lol


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

depend of the level


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> 99% diet. Any idiot can lift weights, the key is knowing how to fuel the growth.


You're right any idiot can lift weights, but 99% of them are just that! idiots, because they aint lifting properly. If you think training is an idiot going into the gym and chucking a few weights around, then for you it is 99% diet. For those that train strictly it's 50/50 at least. Or even 30/30/40 rest, diet, training.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am going to say diet because with healthy hormones and good genetics a young man or woman can look very good without every working out. If nothing is eaten besides chocolate even the best genetics and training wont turn it into a good physique.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd go with training, but only because I love training. The eating side of things is more of a bind, but without training it doesn't matter what you do.


----------



## dawn01 (Mar 26, 2010)

Training because you can never go to a diet if you will not train your self well.


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

diet for sure.

when I really nail my diet down (summer while not at Uni) I make much better gains then compared to when I don't


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I also trained with a sh1t diet for 12 months and even though i did make progree i only started to make real progress when i sorted my diet. I'm not mega anal when it comes to food but i make sure i eat 250+ grammes of protein each day, eat my oats in the morning and stay away from fatty processed food. I also eat more fresh fruit and veg than i used to. Even though i keep up the protein intake on the weekends i do also eat the odd pizza and takeaway.
> 
> I'm never gonna be mega ripped but i just wanted a bit more muscle and by monitoring what i eat it has definitely helped. If i had just carried on training without paying any attention to diet i don't think i'd have made much progress at all.


im in exactly the same boat , fcuk watching exactky what i eat , just keeping my protein high works just aswell for me as counting every carb ect (im not worried about a bit of blubber)


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by Tommy Gun

99% diet. Any idiot can lift weights, the key is knowing how to fuel the growth.

Agreed. One hour in the gym is not the most important part of the day- the other 23 hours are equally so.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

They both require each other, but there are some genetic freaks who just train and eat the worst food ever (my mate is like this) and they seem to keep their bf below 10< and gain lean mass easy.

Both are required for optimum results, but depends what you wan't.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Diet all day long  But having said that, i'd rather miss a meal then training!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

there isnt one more important then the other ime -- they both go hand in hand!


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

ryoken said:


> there isnt one more important then the other ime -- they both go hand in hand!


I agree with that:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

robisco11 said:


> diet.
> 
> you can grow with a superb diet and very medicre training.
> 
> *you cant grow with superb training and a mediocre/poor iet*.


 :confused1: course you can


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

I think training. If u just have a good diet and dont train how fuk are u gonna grow and get bigger :confused1: My diet is balls but iv still grew a bit. If i hadnt trained but had a good diet the same wouldnt have happened fact. IMO :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Silly poll.

One without the other is useless. You need the stimulus to grow. Without it, nothing happens.

You need the food to grow. Without it, nothing happens.

Combine them both.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Diet, it has been proven over and over that over eating will lead to muscle gain with no working out. Sure its going to come along with a lot of fat but never the less caloric surplus = muscle growth. Now if you train with no calories at all you will only get smaller. But sure you can grow with a **** diet at least to a certain point because the body will try its best to compensate for the work outs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

both worth less with out the other


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Both are important

Although I did grow a lot by training hard and eating **** loads of fast food


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

for me its gotta be diet trained my ass off for 6months jst got ripped was not eating enough and was probarly overtraining,Then 8 months ago sorted my diet and began to BIG and jst went to gym 3 times aweek and managed to put on 3 and a half stone in 8 months natty.so obviously recovery played a big factor aswell


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

diet

the sheer amount of people who I know who have trained for years but still hardly any body changes, it has to be down to their diet.

eat to grow, and you shall grow.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

both are equally as important ; without one the other is useless


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

water,you'd die without it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

although they are both important to make decent gains, id say training is most important as you can make some sort of gains with a sh1t diet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Training without a doubt. Train to a decent level of intensity and you will grow regardless.


----------



## Ken &quot;Skip&quot; Hill (May 26, 2010)

As soon as you give priority to one, the other suffers. Treat them equally and whether you are in the off season or getting lean, your progress will be as efficient as possible.

Skip


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

i have been training for over 10 years, and as some members have already said , teenagers and them in there early 20s can get away with eating junk, they will still progress as long as they train.

now for me its different i have to look at what i eat, and from experience its diet that matters the most. i am not sure if the 80% diet 20% training some say. but diet will be the biggest proportion and more important than training.

obviously they go hand in hand , but a quality diet will speed up your growth


----------



## leeal (Jan 1, 2010)

its got to be both you have to eat the right stuff while training or its a waste of time


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Sleeping40% eating 35% training 25%


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nothing better than having a good diet, then, exercise


----------

